# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Mohon Pencerahan obat EM-4

## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Yth : Om dan Tante sekalian

Apakah ada yg pernah iseng menggunakan obat EM-4.

Kebetulan kakak ipar pernah bisnis Lele... saat itu dia menggunakan obat EM-4.. obat ini cenderung membuat lele jadi rakus dan tidak stres (baru msk kolam 10 menit, dilempar pelet dah langsung makan)...

Kebetulan juga kakak ipar ama saya bikin kolam percobaan. ukuran 2 x 1 x 1 Meter...

diberilah obat EM-4
http://www.em4indonesia.com/produksi/perikanan

efeknya... ikan muakan rakus... ikan barupun lsg rebutan makan...

pertanyaannya? apakah efek jangka panjangnya? pot belly kah? atau bagaimana?
Mohon masukannya... Terima kasih banyak Om dan Tante sekalian...

YB. Endro Adityawan

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## commander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## commander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

> Iya betul om,di keterangan fotonya kan di tulis setelah di kasih EM4,trus ada foto 3 bulan kemudian..kinclong cing...
> Kita tunggu aja sodara2 dr blitar,pasti baik hati mau sharing...


* Pengisian air II* (setelah menguras air yang pertama) dan pemberian bakteri EM4 pada chamber

oh iya saya kelewat mbacanya om... ikut menanti deh om...

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jester70

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fayzacantik

1. Pengalaman EM-4 Dikolam lele tanpa filter
 a. Air Tidak berbau
 b. Ikan lebih sehat 
 c. tidak menghilangkan air hijau 
 d. air menjadi lebih encer

2. Pengalaman di Kolam Koi
 a. Air tidak berbau
 b. Air lebih cepat jernih dengan volume pompa dan filter yang sama dan jenis pakan yang sama
 c. Ikan lebih Tahan penyakit (mungkin karena parameter air membaik
 d. kadar amonia, nitrat dan nitrit menurun significant, DO relatif (hasil tetra test tidak terlalu terlihat), PH tetap 

Harga EM-4 satu botol 1 liter 17.500 biasanya saya gunakan 20cc perhari dan hanya diberikan apabila dirasa perlu (kolam mulai bau) untuk kolam 36 ton air

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andre26

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

